# How I Lit It.



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

For those that are interested this was shot in a semi darkened room (but not pitch black just a small amount of natural light) with a two AA mag light as the light source far right (you can just see the glare on the right of the glass). This was 3rd attempt! No paintshop at all that's how it came out. Boring theme I know but imagination is not a strong point of mine.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

PG.

That is a stunning pic just love the lighting very mellow









Cheers Mal


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I'm serious about that wall paper; the bigger it is, the more I like it!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

It's a cracking picture whether it won or not.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Stan said:


> PG,
> 
> It's a cracking picture whether it won or not.


Agreed









I'm sorry I was too busy last week to make an entry - not that I could have done any better than you gents. I'll plan better for the next contest.


----------

